# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  مـــــــــــــلاحـــــــــــــــــــــــظـــــ ـــــــــــات مهمة (مقال قانونى مهم

## محمد حامد الغنام

*مـــــــــــــــلاحـــــــــــــــــــــــظـــــ ـــــــــــات مهمة (مقال قانونى مهم )



ملاحظات مهمة قانونية

قبل ان اقوم بكتابة هذا البحث الذى انا قمت باعدادة

من حوالى اكثر من 3 اسابيع

فهذا البحث سوف اقسمة فى عددة عناصرة

وهى كالتالى :-

1- الشريعة الأسلامية مطبقة فى مصر ومن قال غير ذلك فهو يخدع نفسة ويخدع
من حولة

2- الفرق بين الدولة المدنية والدولة الدينية

3- انواع الأعتراف الدولى

4- الجرائم العسكرية وانواعها

5- الفقة القانونى حول مادة التربية الدينية هل هى مادة

اساسية

6- الخلاف حول المادة 76 فى الدستور المصرى والتى تتحدث عن انتخابات الرئاسة

*

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

*[align=center]

___________________

واقوم بعمل العنصر الأول

وهو


    1- الشريعة الأسلامية مطبقة فى مصر     


لماذا قلنا ان الشريعة الأسلامية مطبقة فى مصر

فسندى ودليلى فى ذلك

نص المادة الثانية فى الدستور المصرى

والتى تنص على


المادة (2)
الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.     

وبناء على هذا النص الدستورى فان الشريعة
الأسلامية تعتبر مصدرا من مصادر التشريع بمعنى ان التشريع
مصادر اخرى بجانب الشريعة الأسلامية

وهناك العديد من النصوص تؤكد صحة كلامى فى ان الشريعة الأسلامية مطبقة فى مصر

منها مثلا



المادة (11)
تكفل الدولة التوفيق بين واجبات المرأة نحو الأسرة وعملها في المجتمع، ومساواتها بالرجل في ميادين الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والثقافية والاقتصادية، دون إخلال بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.



_____


- وما نحن نراة الأن من أمور تبشر بالخير أن الشريعة الأسلامية لها أهمية قصوى بالنسبة للتدريسها للدارسين والطلاب فى جميع الكليات وبخاصة

فى كليات الحقوق فى جمهورية مصر العربية

حيث لا تزال الشريعة الأسلامية المصدر الوحيد فى أكثر الدول الأسلامية

(لقوانين الوقف -- والوصية -- والميراث -- والأحوال الشخصية )

- وتوجد العديد من الدول العربية وفى مقدمتها مصر التى عدلت دساتيرها ونصت على ان الشريعة الأسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع وهذا النص يستوجب تعديل جميع القوانين المخالفة للأحكامها بما يتفق مع أحكام تمهيدا لتطبيقها

- وفى مصر كلف مجلس الشعب لأعادة صياغة جميع القوانين بما يتفق مع أحكام الشريعة الأسلامية وانتهت هذة اللجان من عملها - حيث قامت بصياغة عدد من مشروعات القوانين مع مذكراتها بما يتفق مع أحكام الشريعة الأسلامية

___________________

- التقنين الرسمى فى مصر :- عملت الحكومة على تأليف لجنة من كبار الفقهاء والمشرعيين لوضع قوانيين تأخذ من الفقة الأسلامى من غير تقيد بمذهب معين مع مراعاة روح العصر
فتألفت لجنة فى سنة 1951 م من كبار العلماء برياسة

وزير الحقانية (وزير العدل ) لوضع قانون الأحوال الشخصية

______________________

وفى 11 سبتمبر 1971 م نص الدستور المصرى فى مادتة

الثانية بان الشريعة الأسلامية هى المصدر الرسمى للتشريع

_____________________

وعندى مايؤيد كلامى من الدستور

اولا فى القران الكريم

( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا )

سورة الأسراء

وهناك اية اخرى

فى سورة الملك

(كلما القى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير )


وهذا مانص علية الدستور المصرى


    المادة (66)
العقوبة شخصية. ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائي، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون.

المادة (67)
المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه. وكل متهم في جناية يجب أن يكون له محام يدافع عنه.     

وفى حديث الرسول
(صلى الله علية وسلم )

( كلكم لأدم وادم من تراب ان اكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم , ليس لعربى فضل على أعجمى )

كذلك فى القران الكريم

(يايها الناس انا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم )

وهذا مانص علية نص

فى الدستور



الباب الثالث : الحريات والحقوق والواجبات العامة
المادة (40)
المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة.




كذلك هناك جرائم تسمى فى الشريعة الأسلامية

باسم ( جرائم التعزير )

وهى معناها عقوبة غير مقدرة تجب حقا لله اولا وهى فى كل
معصية ليس فيها حد ولا كفارة

وجرائم التعزير يقصد بها

تلك الجرائم التى لم ينص الشارع الأسلامى فى شأنها على عقوبة معينة لحد وقصاص مع ثبوت النهى عليها وترك
للولى تقدير عقوبتها وفقا لظروف الزمان والمكان

اذن نجد هنا ان الشريعة الأسلامية

اعطت للمشرع الوضعى ان يضع عقوبة لمثل هذة الجرائم

ولكنى استغرب من مجموعة من الناس

يقولون

ياخذون من القران الكريم

(ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون )

وهؤلاء هم المتشددون

ونعذرهم لانهم لم يبحثوا

ولو بحثوا سوف يجدوا الجواب على اقوالهم

فمثال الشريعة الأسلامية

لم تنظم او حتى وضعت قانون للمرور

اذن يحق للمشرع بانة يقوم بعمل قانون للمرور

وهناك اخلاف حول عقوبة السرقة

( الشريعة تقول ان يجب قطع ايدة )

ولكن لما نشوف فى عصر الخلفاء الراشدين

نلاحظ ان فى عصر ابو بكر الصديق

حدث عصر الرماد

وحدثت اعمال سرقة

وكان يتم المسك بهؤلاء الذين سرقوا

ولكن كان ابو بكر الصديق

يعفوا عنهم

نظرا للفقر

وانا سمعت فى موضوع حد السرقة

من بعض الشيوخ

من فترة من الزمن

(قالوا اذا كان هذا الذى يسرق لكى يسد جوعة فلا يقام علية الحد فى ظل ان الدولة لا تستطيع توفير القوت اللازم
للشعب )

او اذا حدثت ازمات فى الدولة

فلا يطبق حد السرقة

ولكن المشرع خفف ذلك باعقوبة السجن

كذلك فى قوانين العقوبات

فى نص المادة (60)

تقول ( أنة لا تسرى أحكام قانون العقوبات على كل فعل أرتكب بنية سليمة عملا بحق مقرر بمقتضى الشريعة الأسلامية المصدر المباشر للأفعال تأديب الزوجة والأولاد من ثم يتعين على المشرع المصرى ان يراعى ذلك )

___________________

هذا مااجتهت فية ووصلت الى ان الشريعة الأسلامية مطبقة فى مصر

على عكس اخرون يذكرون ويخدعون الراى العام

غير ذلك وذاك
(ان اذا حكم على الفرد بعقوبة معينة هو يرى ان هذة العقوبة ليست مطبقة للشريعة الأسلامية
علية بالفور الذهاب الى المحكمة الدستورية العليا
وتطعن فى الحكم وتحكم لة المحكمة الدستورية العليا بالحكم
المطابق للشريعة الأسلامية
والذى سوف يكون ملزم لجميع المحاكم فى مصر

_______
والى العنصر الثانى

[/align]*

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

*[align=center]
____________________

العنصر الثانى

وهو :-


    2- الفرق بين الدولة المدنية والدولة الدينية     



الفرق بين الدولة الدينية والدولة المدنية

ان الدولة الدينية
الحاكم فيها على حسب الأغلبية الدينية
وكذلك من يدخل فى الجيش هو اصحاب الأغلبية الدينية

اما الدولة المدنية

فهى دولة تقدس جميع الأديان
الحاكم فيها اما ان يكون احد عنصرى الأمة
الدخول فى الجيش
يكون من عنصرى الأمة

________________

ولكن حينما ننظر الى بلدنا مصر نجد

ان مصر قائمة على الدولة المدنية

التى أنشات فى عام 1919

اى ان الدين لله والوطن للجميع

ويؤكد كلامى فى هذا الموضوع


    المادة (1)
جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديمقراطى يقوم على أساس المواطنة. والشعب المصرى جزء من الأمة العربية يعمل على تحقيق وحدتها الشاملة.

____

المادة (3)
السيادة للشعب وحده، وهو مصدر السلطات، ويمارس الشعب هذه السيادة ويحميها، ويصون الوحدة الوطنية على الوجه المبين في الدستور.

_____


المادة (58)
الدفاع عن الوطن وأرضه واجب مقدس، والتجنيد إجباري وفقا للقانون.

________

المادة (60)
الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية وصيانة أسرار الدولة واجب على كل مواطن.


____________

المادة (75)
يشترط فيمن ينتخب رئيساً للجمهورية أن يكون مصريا من أبوين مصريين، وأن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وألا تقل سنه عن أربعين سنة ميلادية.


__________



اذن هذة هى القوانين فى الدستور المصرى

التى تنص على ان مصر دولة مدنية

ولكن هناك اخرون

يتلاعبون بالألفاظ او يتحايلون على القانون

مثال

منهم من يقول

(مصر دولة مدنية ذو مرجعية دينية )

وانا اخلف من يقول ذلك

لماذا

لان اذا كانت دولة مدنية ذو مرجعية دينية

اذن هيا دولة دينية

لماذا لان فى مصر فى المادة 75 من الدستور

والتى انا ذكرتها بالأعلى

تنص على ان من يحكم هو ان يكون مصريا

معنى مصريا

(اما ان يكون مسلم او مسيحى )

وانا اود ان اقول ان المشرع هنا انسان متفتح جدا لماذا

لاننا عندنا نلاحظ دول اخرى مثل لبنان دولة عربية

فدستورها

يقوم على اساس النزعة الطائفية

مثال
ان يكون رئيس الجمهورية مسيحى ورئيس الوزراء مسلم
ورئيس المجلس شيعى

كدة بالتالى دستورهم هيخلق نزعة طائفية

بدون لزمة

لما نقولوا ان الدين لله والوطن للجميع فهذا افضل حل للجميع

ونتمسك بالوطن الواحد

ومثال اخر فى الدولة المدنية من يدخل للتجنيد هما عنصرنا
الأمة

وهذا مانص علية الدستور فى المادة 58 والتى ذكرتها بالأعلى










[/align]*

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

*[align=center]________________


العنصر الثالث وهو


    3- انواع الأعتراف الدولى     



هناك نوعين من الأعتراف الدولى

يعنى الأعتراف بالدولة

(مثال دولة اعلنت استقلالها وهناك دول اخرى تعترف بهذة الدولة الى اعلنت استقلالها )

هناك نوعين من الأعتراف فى القانون الدولى العام

وهما

الأعتراف الفعلى والأعتراف القانونى

1- الأعتراف الفعلى :-


هو قيام دولة بالأعتراف بدولة جديدة اعترافا بالأمر الواقع بغرض تأمين مصالحها فيها مع الأحتفاظ بأن هذا الأعتراف لا يعد أعترافا نهائيا او يعنى اعترافا حاسما ، كما يجوز الرجوع فية فى اى وقت، كما يجوز تحويلة الى اعتراف كامل لذلك
يسمى هذا النوع بالأعتراف التمهيدى أو المؤقت .

2- الأعتراف القانونى :-

الذى ينطوى على التسليم بها بالشخصية الدولية وقبول التعامل معها على هذا الأساس فهو الأعتراف المنتج لأثار قانونية وهو الذى يقصد بالأعتراف عند اطلاق هذا التعبير . وعلى هذا فالأعتراف الواقعى لا يعد اعترافا بالمعنى الدقيق

ماالذى نحن نلاحظة فى ذلك

ان اعتراف السلطة الفلسطينية باسرائيل هو كان اعترافا فعلى
وليس اعتراف قانونى ومع العلم يجوز الرجوع فى هذا الأعتراف .

ولكن الأعتراف بين مصر واسرائيل

فهو اعتراف قانونى فى المعنى الدقيق

ثم يعنى اسرائيل موجودة مش محتاجة للأعتراف

مثال يعنى

(واحد شايف الشمس موجودة ادامة هيحط ادية على عينة وهيقول
انا مش معترف بالشمس )

وانا مش عارف الى بيقول كدة انا مش معترف بيضحك على مين

سبحان الله

غرضى فى الجملة دية

او العنصر الثالث

هو توضيح الفرق بين الأعتراف

لانى شايف بعض الناس بيقولوا

ان لو دولة اعترفت بدولة اخر لا يجوز الرجوع فى هذا الأعتراف

فهذا خطا

والى العنصر الرابع




[/align]*

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

*[align=center]

_________________


العنصر الرابع


وهو


    4- الجرائم العسكرية وانواعها     




هناك نوعين من الجرائم العسكرية فى القانون

-جريمة عسكرية بحتة :-


وهذة الجرائم ليس لها مايقابلها فى قانون العقوبات كجريمة مخالفة واجبات مخالفة واجبات الخدمة وجرائم الهروب والغياب والذى يقف امام المحكمة العسكرية هو شخصية عسكرية وليس مدنية


جرائم عسكرية مختلطة :-


وهى جرائم عادية فى قانون العقوبات العام ولكنها تخضع لقانون العقوبات العسكرى ويكون صفة المرتكب هنا

شخصية مدنية او شخصية عسكرية


مثال تلك الجرائم جرائم اتلاف السفن واتلاف الأسلحة

او اساءة صنعها عمدااااااااا



اذن نلاحظ فى النوع الثانى من الجرائم العسكرية

وهو جرائم عسكرية مختلطة

ممكن الممكن ان يمثل امام المحكمة العسكرية

اما شخص مدنى او شخص عسكرى

ومتى يمثل الشخص المدنى امام المحاكم العسكرية

من ضمن شروط الجرائم العسكرية المختلطة

(اساءة صنعها عمداااا )

فبهذا

يكون ان يمثل امام المحكمة العسكرية

مثال على ذلك

تتذكرون شخصية

(اسمها طلعت السادات )

كان طلعت السادات تعمد اساءة القوات المسلحة المصرية

وقال انها قتلت عمة

الرئيس السادات

وعلى هذا الأساس تم القبض علية واحالتة الى المحكمة العسكرية

وحتى بدون الجرائم العسكرية

يحق لرئيس الجمهورية

احالة اشخاص مدنيين الى المحاكم العسكرية

بصفتة الحاكم العسكرى

والى العنصر الخامس


[/align]*

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

*[align=center]

العنصر الخامس

وهو



5- الفقة القانونى حول مادة التربية الدينية هل هى مادة

اساسية     


فى الدستور المصرى

نص المادة 19

تقول



المادة (19)
التربية الدينية مادة أساسية في مناهج التعليم العام.     


اكيد هنلاقى فريقين

فريق الفقة القانونى

وفريق خبراء التعليم


اانا حاولت وبحث انى اجد بعض اراء الفقة القانونى حول المادة 19 من الدستور

فوجد ان الفقة القانونى يقصد ان مادة التربية الدينية مادة اساسية اى انها مادة لازم تدرس فى جميع السنوات
يعنى ميجيشى فى سنة يتم تدريس مادة التربية الدينية
وسنة اخرى لا يتم تدريس مادة التربية الدينية

______________________

اما فريق خبراء التعليم فهيكون عكس الفريق الفقة القانونى

لان فى التعليم هناك

مواد ثانوية ومواد اساسية

بقراءة المادة 19 من الدستور بدون

مشاهدة الفقة القانونى هنلاحظ

ان هيفتكر ان مادة التربية الدينية مادة اساسية

وبالتالى سوف يتم اضافتها الى المجموع

وهذا خطا كبير

ومن وجهة نظرى شايف

ان مادة التربية الدينية لا يجب ان تضاف الى المجموع

ولهذا السبب

انا مرة مسك امتحان تربية دينية مسيحية
للثانوية العامة

لقيت الأمتحان عبارة عن صح وغلط واختيار

يعنى الملحد يعرف يحل الأمتحان

وبلاحظ فى امتحان التربية الدينية الأسلامية

ان امتحان عندنا صعب عبارة عن محفوظات

واكمل

وبلاحظ ان مادة التربية الدينية درجتها من 20 درجة

اذن ممكن ان الطالب المسيحى

20 درجة دولت يرفعوة وتودية الكلية القمة

على عكس الطالب فى الى بيدرس التربية الدينية الأسلامية

هيكون فرصتة اقل شوية

وكمان انا شايف ان ممكن تحصل مشاكل فى مكتب التنسيق

وانا من وجهة ونظرى

مؤيد لعدم اضافة مادة التربية الدينية

للمجموع ابداااا

والى العنصر السادس












[/align]*

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

[align=center]
العنصر السادس

وهو



6- الخلاف حول المادة 76 فى الدستور المصرى والتى تتحدث عن انتخابات الرئاسة     


هذة هى نص المادة 76 من الدستور المصرى



المادة (76)
ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع السرى العام المباشر، ويلزم لقبول الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشيح مائتان وخمسون عضواً على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين بمجلسى الشعب والشورى والمجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات، على ألا يقل عدد المؤيدين عن خمسة وستين من أعضاء مجلس الشعب، وخمسة وعشرين من أعضاء مجلس الشورى، وعشرة أعضاء من كل مجلس شعبى محلى للمحافظة من أربع عشرة محافظة على الأقل، ويزاد عدد المؤيدين للترشيح من أعضاء كل من مجلسى الشعب والشورى ومن أعضاء المجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات بما يعادل نسبة ما يطرأ من زيادة على عدد أعضاء أى من هذه المجالس، وفـى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يكون التأييد لأكثر من مرشح. وينظم القانون الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك كله.
ولكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية التى مضى على تأسيسها خمسة أعوام متصلة على الأقل قبل إعلان فتح باب الترشيح، واستمرت طوال هذه المدة فـى ممارسة نشاطها مع حصول أعضائها فـى آخر انتخابات على نسبة 3% على الأقل من مجموع مقاعد المنتخبين فـى مجلسى الشعب والشورى، أو ما يساوى ذلك فـى أحد المجلسين، أن يرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أحد أعضاء هيئته العليا وفقا لنظامه الأساسى متى مضت على عضويته فـى هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.
واستثناء من حكم الفقرة السابقة، يجوز لكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية المشار إليها، التى حصل أعضاؤها بالانتخاب على مقعد على الأقل فـى أى من المجلسين فـى آخر انتخابات، أن يرشح فـى أى انتخابات رئاسية تجرى خلال عشر سنوات اعتبارا من أول مايو 2007، أحد أعضاء هيئته العليا وفقا لنظامه الأساسى متى مضت على عضويته فـى هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.
وتقدم طلبات الترشيح إلى لجنة تسمى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تتمتع بالاستقلال وتشكل من رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيساً وعضوية كل من رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة وأقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وأقدم نواب رئيس محكمة النقض وأقدم نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة وخمسة من الشخصيات العامة المشهود لها بالحياد يختار ثلاثة منهم مجلس الشعب ويختار الاثنين الآخرين مجلس الشورى، وذلك بناء على اقتراح مكتب كل من المجلسين وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات، ويحدد القانون من يحل محل رئيس اللجنة أو أى من أعضائها فـى حالة وجود مانع لديه‏.‏
وتختص هذه اللجنة دون غيرها بما يلي‏:‏
1-‏ إعلان فتح باب الترشيح والإشراف على إجراءاته وإعلان القائمة النهائية للمرشحين‏.
2-‏ الإشراف العام على إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز .
3-‏ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.
4-‏ الفصل فـى كافة التظلمات والطعون وفـى جميع المسائل المتعلقة باختصاصها بما فـى ذلك تنازع الاختصاص.
5-‏ وضع لائحة لتنظيم أسلوب عملها وكيفـية ممارسة اختصاصاتها.
وتصدر قراراتها بأغلبية سبعة من أعضائها على الأقل وتكون قراراتها نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بالتأويل أو بوقف التنفـيذ، ويحدد القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية الاختصاصات الأخرى للجنة.
كما يحدد القانون القواعد المنظمة لترشيح من يخلو مكانه من أحد المرشحين لأى سبب غير التنازل عن الترشيح فـى الفترة بين بدء الترشيح وقبل انتهاء الاقتراع.
ويجرى الاقتراع فـى يوم واحد وتشكل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية اللجان التى تتولى مراحل العملية الانتخابية والفرز على أن تقوم بالإشراف عليها لجان عامة تشكلها اللجنة من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية، وذلك كله وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التى تحددها اللجنة‏.
ويعلن انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بحصول المرشحين على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة، فإذا لم يحصل أى من المرشحين على هذه الأغلبية أعيد الانتخاب بعد سبعة أيام على الأقل بين المرشحين اللذين حصلا على أكبر عدد من الأصوات، فإذا تساوى مع ثانيهما غيره فـى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة اشترك فـى انتخابات الإعادة.. وفـى هذه الحالة يعلن فوز من يحصل على أكبر عدد من الأصوات الصحيحة.
ويتم الاقتراع لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية حتى ولو تقدم للترشيح مرشح واحد أو لم يبق سواه بسبب تنازل باقى المرشحين أو لعدم ترشيح أحد غير من خلا مكانه‏..‏ وفـى هذه الحالة يعلن فوز المرشح الحاصل على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد من أدلوا بأصواتهم الصحيحة، وينظم القانون ما يتبع فـى حالة عدم حصول المرشح على هذه الأغلبية، ويعرض رئيس الجمهورية مشروع القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية على المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعد إقراره من مجلس الشعب وقبل إصداره لتقرير مدى مطابقته للدستور.
وتصدر المحكمة قرارها فـى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها، فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم دستورية نص أو أكثر من نصوص المشروع رده رئيس الجمهورية إلى مجلس الشعب لإعمال مقتضى هذا القرار، وفـى جميع الأحوال يكون قرار المحكمة ملزماً للكافة ولجميع سلطات الدولة وينشر فـى الجريدة الرسمية خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره.     


هناك الراى المعارض لهذة المادة وهم يقولوا

ان المادة بها شروط تعجزية

فى التقدم للمستقلين

وهم بيطالبواا بتعديل المادة 76

انا احترم رغبتهم فى انهم عاوزين يعدلوا هذة المادة
ولكن عليهم احترام هذة المادة الى ان تعدل وعليهم بان يعلموا
بان الدستور يجب من شروطة ان يستقر ويمضى علية وقت من الأستقرار

ولكن عندما نذكر رائينا فى هذة المادة

وانا اتكلمت فيها كتير قبل كدة

وهقولها تانى

فى عددة عناصر

1- ان الأصل فى المرشح للأنتخابات الرئاسة ان يكون المرشح

حزبيا
حزبيا

لكن نلاحظ هنا فى المادة 76
ان المشرع المصرى اعطى فرصة شبة مؤكدة للمرشح المستقل بأنة يرشح نفسة للأنتخابات الرئاسة
اما بخصوص مين المرشح المستقل الى يقدر يجمع 250 صوت تأيد لية

اذا كان هذا المرشح شخصية سياسية مرموقة ومعرفة
من وجهة نظرى شايف انة ممكن يجمع هذة الأصوات

لكن يأخذ على المرشح هنا

لانة خالف نص المادة الخامسة فى الدستور والى بتنص على


المادة (5)
يقوم النظام السياسى فـى جمهورية مصر العربية على أساس تعدد الأحزاب وذلك فـى إطار المقومات والمبادئ الأساسية للمجتمع المصرى المنصوص عليها فـى الدستور. وينظم القانون الأحزاب السياسية. وللمواطنين حق تكوين الأحزاب السياسية وفقا للقانون. ولا تجوز مباشرة أى نشاط سياسى أو قيام أحزاب سياسية على أية مرجعية دينية أو أساس ديني، أو بناء على التفرقة بسبب الجنس أو الأصل.     


وان نص المادة الخامسة

بتنص على ان مجتمعنا قائم على احزاب وليس مستقلين

ثم مفيش اى دستور فى العالم باكملة

بينص على ان رئيس الجمهورية بيكون مستقل

اما شروط المادة 76

فى الأحزاب فهى ميسرة الى كل الأحزاب

لان اصبح دلوقتى

(اى حزب لية عضو فى مجلس الشعب
او عضو فى مجلس الشورى يحق لية
الترشح للأنتخابات الرئاسة )

[/align]

----------


## محمد حامد الغنام

*[align=center]
 العنصر السادس

 وهو



 6- الخلاف حول المادة 76 فى الدستور المصرى والتى تتحدث عن انتخابات الرئاسة     


 هذة هى نص المادة 76 من الدستور المصرى



 المادة (76)
 ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع السرى العام المباشر، ويلزم لقبول الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشيح مائتان وخمسون عضواً على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين بمجلسى الشعب والشورى والمجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات، على ألا يقل عدد المؤيدين عن خمسة وستين من أعضاء مجلس الشعب، وخمسة وعشرين من أعضاء مجلس الشورى، وعشرة أعضاء من كل مجلس شعبى محلى للمحافظة من أربع عشرة محافظة على الأقل، ويزاد عدد المؤيدين للترشيح من أعضاء كل من مجلسى الشعب والشورى ومن أعضاء المجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات بما يعادل نسبة ما يطرأ من زيادة على عدد أعضاء أى من هذه المجالس، وفـى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يكون التأييد لأكثر من مرشح. وينظم القانون الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك كله.
 ولكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية التى مضى على تأسيسها خمسة أعوام متصلة على الأقل قبل إعلان فتح باب الترشيح، واستمرت طوال هذه المدة فـى ممارسة نشاطها مع حصول أعضائها فـى آخر انتخابات على نسبة 3% على الأقل من مجموع مقاعد المنتخبين فـى مجلسى الشعب والشورى، أو ما يساوى ذلك فـى أحد المجلسين، أن يرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أحد أعضاء هيئته العليا وفقا لنظامه الأساسى متى مضت على عضويته فـى هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.
 واستثناء من حكم الفقرة السابقة، يجوز لكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية المشار إليها، التى حصل أعضاؤها بالانتخاب على مقعد على الأقل فـى أى من المجلسين فـى آخر انتخابات، أن يرشح فـى أى انتخابات رئاسية تجرى خلال عشر سنوات اعتبارا من أول مايو 2007، أحد أعضاء هيئته العليا وفقا لنظامه الأساسى متى مضت على عضويته فـى هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.
 وتقدم طلبات الترشيح إلى لجنة تسمى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تتمتع بالاستقلال وتشكل من رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيساً وعضوية كل من رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة وأقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وأقدم نواب رئيس محكمة النقض وأقدم نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة وخمسة من الشخصيات العامة المشهود لها بالحياد يختار ثلاثة منهم مجلس الشعب ويختار الاثنين الآخرين مجلس الشورى، وذلك بناء على اقتراح مكتب كل من المجلسين وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات، ويحدد القانون من يحل محل رئيس اللجنة أو أى من أعضائها فـى حالة وجود مانع لديه‏.‏
 وتختص هذه اللجنة دون غيرها بما يلي‏:‏
 1-‏ إعلان فتح باب الترشيح والإشراف على إجراءاته وإعلان القائمة النهائية للمرشحين‏.
 2-‏ الإشراف العام على إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز .
 3-‏ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.
 4-‏ الفصل فـى كافة التظلمات والطعون وفـى جميع المسائل المتعلقة باختصاصها بما فـى ذلك تنازع الاختصاص.
 5-‏ وضع لائحة لتنظيم أسلوب عملها وكيفـية ممارسة اختصاصاتها.
 وتصدر قراراتها بأغلبية سبعة من أعضائها على الأقل وتكون قراراتها نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بالتأويل أو بوقف التنفـيذ، ويحدد القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية الاختصاصات الأخرى للجنة.
 كما يحدد القانون القواعد المنظمة لترشيح من يخلو مكانه من أحد المرشحين لأى سبب غير التنازل عن الترشيح فـى الفترة بين بدء الترشيح وقبل انتهاء الاقتراع.
 ويجرى الاقتراع فـى يوم واحد وتشكل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية اللجان التى تتولى مراحل العملية الانتخابية والفرز على أن تقوم بالإشراف عليها لجان عامة تشكلها اللجنة من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية، وذلك كله وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التى تحددها اللجنة‏.
 ويعلن انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بحصول المرشحين على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة، فإذا لم يحصل أى من المرشحين على هذه الأغلبية أعيد الانتخاب بعد سبعة أيام على الأقل بين المرشحين اللذين حصلا على أكبر عدد من الأصوات، فإذا تساوى مع ثانيهما غيره فـى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة اشترك فـى انتخابات الإعادة.. وفـى هذه الحالة يعلن فوز من يحصل على أكبر عدد من الأصوات الصحيحة.
 ويتم الاقتراع لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية حتى ولو تقدم للترشيح مرشح واحد أو لم يبق سواه بسبب تنازل باقى المرشحين أو لعدم ترشيح أحد غير من خلا مكانه‏..‏ وفـى هذه الحالة يعلن فوز المرشح الحاصل على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد من أدلوا بأصواتهم الصحيحة، وينظم القانون ما يتبع فـى حالة عدم حصول المرشح على هذه الأغلبية، ويعرض رئيس الجمهورية مشروع القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية على المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعد إقراره من مجلس الشعب وقبل إصداره لتقرير مدى مطابقته للدستور.
 وتصدر المحكمة قرارها فـى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها، فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم دستورية نص أو أكثر من نصوص المشروع رده رئيس الجمهورية إلى مجلس الشعب لإعمال مقتضى هذا القرار، وفـى جميع الأحوال يكون قرار المحكمة ملزماً للكافة ولجميع سلطات الدولة وينشر فـى الجريدة الرسمية خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره.     


 هناك الراى المعارض لهذة المادة وهم يقولوا

 ان المادة بها شروط تعجزية

 فى التقدم للمستقلين

 وهم بيطالبواا بتعديل المادة 76

 انا احترم رغبتهم فى انهم عاوزين يعدلوا هذة المادة
 ولكن عليهم احترام هذة المادة الى ان تعدل وعليهم بان يعلموا
 بان الدستور يجب من شروطة ان يستقر ويمضى علية وقت من الأستقرار

 ولكن عندما نذكر رائينا فى هذة المادة

 وانا اتكلمت فيها كتير قبل كدة

 وهقولها تانى

 فى عددة عناصر

 1- ان الأصل فى المرشح للأنتخابات الرئاسة ان يكون المرشح

 حزبيا
 حزبيا

 لكن نلاحظ هنا فى المادة 76
 ان المشرع المصرى اعطى فرصة شبة مؤكدة للمرشح المستقل بأنة يرشح نفسة للأنتخابات الرئاسة
 اما بخصوص مين المرشح المستقل الى يقدر يجمع 250 صوت تأيد لية

 اذا كان هذا المرشح شخصية سياسية مرموقة ومعرفة
 من وجهة نظرى شايف انة ممكن يجمع هذة الأصوات

 لكن يأخذ على المرشح هنا

 لانة خالف نص المادة الخامسة فى الدستور والى بتنص على


 المادة (5)
 يقوم النظام السياسى فـى جمهورية مصر العربية على أساس تعدد الأحزاب وذلك فـى إطار المقومات والمبادئ الأساسية للمجتمع المصرى المنصوص عليها فـى الدستور. وينظم القانون الأحزاب السياسية. وللمواطنين حق تكوين الأحزاب السياسية وفقا للقانون. ولا تجوز مباشرة أى نشاط سياسى أو قيام أحزاب سياسية على أية مرجعية دينية أو أساس ديني، أو بناء على التفرقة بسبب الجنس أو الأصل.     


 وان نص المادة الخامسة

 بتنص على ان مجتمعنا قائم على احزاب وليس مستقلين

 ثم مفيش اى دستور فى العالم باكملة

 بينص على ان رئيس الجمهورية بيكون مستقل

 اما شروط المادة 76

 فى الأحزاب فهى ميسرة الى كل الأحزاب

 لان اصبح دلوقتى

 (اى حزب لية عضو فى مجلس الشعب
 او عضو فى مجلس الشورى يحق لية
 الترشح للأنتخابات الرئاسة )

[/align]*

----------

